# Devils Lake Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Unstable weather continued to hamper fisherman this past week. On days the 
weather did cooperate, so did the fish. Walleye and pike fishing continues to 
improve and the white bass fishing has also started to pick up. Walleye 
anglers are reporting good success from shore and impoved success from boats. 
The best cranking bite has been later in the day when the water warms up. Some 
of the better areas include the north end of Six Mile and Creel Bays, Howards 
Bay, Mission Bay, Pelican Lake, Mission Bay, the trees around Grahams Island, 
and the bridges of Six Mile and the Mauvee. Anglers are pitching cranks such 
as #5 and #7 shad raps, #7 countdowns, salmo #8 perch, and jigs with twister 
tails into shallow water in these areas. In the trees and bridges anglers are 
using slip bobbers or pitching jigs tipped with leeches. Pike continue to be 
caught along with walleyes in most all areas. Shorefisherman are reporting 
good success at the bridges of the Mauvee and Six Mile and the culverts along 
Hwy 281. White bass are starting to show up in Channel A. This Saturday the 
Lake Region Anglers Association will be having their annual Spring Northern 
Outing. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!!


----------

